# Do you drive a car?



## DrKitty (Oct 11, 2014)

*.*

.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Nope never :/


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

In my 30s, never learned how to drive and don't intend to. Given my level of anxiety outside, I would think it's far too dangerous.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I got my license when I was 17 and started driving regularly around 18. I still have driving anxiety though as I think it is part of my general anxiety. You get better at driving with practice. You will start to feel more confident the more you do it. Just practice safe driving principles and watch out for the crazies out there.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I have my car, but I haven't really driven it yet since I don't have my license (hope to get in the next week or two).


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I got my license like 4yrs ago and I still can't really drive. I'm trying to practice but its hard for me. I won't give up though.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I got my license at 19 after failing the test 3 times. My parents bought me a car after I passed. I drive but it does make me anxious in bigger cities especially. Taking exits and being in 4 lanes of traffic and stuff like that really makes me nervous. I live in a small town so I'm not use to traffic at all.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I can drive but am not allowed to because epilepsy. I could probably sneak and do it anyway and get away with it for a long time but the first time you get caught DWAL, they'll slap you lopsided and you won't forget that anytime soon. In other words, I obey the law. I can't drive.


----------



## duganrm (Apr 8, 2016)

I have been driving for 20 years. Public transportation sucks here so it is drive or do nothing.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

i can drive and sometimes it feels nice but if there's alot of traffic, i get anxiety a little bit.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeah, I drive. I got my license a couple years after the legal age. Even today, there are times when I am still nervous. Being in the suburbs, you don't always experience the stuff like in the big cities on a regular basis.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

I learned how to drive twice. First time when I was 18 or 19 and then again last year, after I'd been living in a foreign country for a while and lost my ability to drive. 

It's tough. The teacher makes a big difference. The first time I had to learn from my dad because my mom would get hysterical. The second time my younger brother taught me. He was a good teacher and it was much easier for me to handle the anxiety.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, you pretty much have to around here. I actually used to like to drive out in the country to explore and relax. With experience, it will become second nature to you. When you're first starting, keep your focus on driving while you're driving, and find a big parking lot and try moving the car forward and backwards to get a good feel of what it can do.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I don't have a proper license but I have a provisional license which allows me to drive with L plates on and a qualified driver sat in passenger seat. I've driven the driving instructers car and my mothers with her sat in the passengers seat in the past.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

No, but I need to get my license before years end because my learners expires


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

yeah. i still like my cute car, even though she is old now and needs repairs.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Yes, need a car though. A Hyundai Tucson(the vehicle I usually borrow) isn't exactly my choice of vehicle, but the engine is pretty reliable with it.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

tea111red said:


> yeah. i still like my cute car, even though she is old now and needs repairs.


 because you said it was cute. its always a slight worry is it has something not quite right.... what repairs does your need? ( its the cost of the repair that is the worry)

as for me... its yes to the poll.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I only have anxiety with people. Driving is fun for me.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes. I LOVE to drive! It's about the only thing that relaxes me --- gives me a sense of freedom.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Been driving for 31 years. My vehicle since 2002 has been a Ford F250 4x4. Before that I drove a 1985 3/4 Ton Ford Van. Couldn't drive it in the summer due to it had a bad leaky rear oil seal. It would throw out to much oil in the warmer weather. So I drove my dad's two '70's land yachts. A 1973 Ford LTD and 1975 Cadillac Sedan Deville in the summer.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

No, and I don't want to learn. I don't think I would be very good at it.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes I drive and I love it. It took me years of practicing to get my license though, I was so nervous.


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm learning ! I'm taking my permit test this week!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, I drive a 2014 Chevy Impala. I've been driving since 15, getting my license within four days of hitting 16.

For many years I drove nothing but sticks, so I'm very highly skilled at using a stick, though I hate them and would never go back.

I would like to get an AWD or 4x4 as even a little snow is hell with a regular car (though FWD is infinitely better than the joke that is rear drive).


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

DrKitty said:


> Do y'all drive a car?


Yes.



DrKitty said:


> Or are y'all learning to drive? If so, how is it? I'm currently learning how to drive and it's difficult as I get nervous easily.


That happens when first learning to drive and don't know the car well enough. You need to know the limits of traction (skid pad helps with this), blind spots (usually to each side) and take the car on a long trip to get used to braking, handling, acceleration.

Also there is good advice in this thread.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

DrKitty said:


> @*ANX1* Thanks for the advice!


You're welcome. 

Motorway driving is where everything happens a lot quicker and you teach yourself to react quickly to situations that happen. It helps with city driving, as is just a slower version of what happens on the motorway. Basically you will be ready to react quickly in an emergency situation.

I would suggest doing a defensive driving course, as it teaches you to look into the distance for potential hazzards. You can identify the hazzard before it happens. This should give you more confidence and there is less chance of a accident occuring.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ congrats, it took me 2 tries.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yes, adn i'm very good at it. I'd never bother with an automatic, liek ever. How boring it must be. Youre in more control of what the engine is doing if you tell the thing what gear you want to be in.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

DrKitty said:


> @Kevin001 Thanks! I thought I wouldn't pass as I saw the lady put a bunch of negative points on the paper. I got deducted 13 points. ;-; She was kind of mean and made me anxious. She made me feel kind of stupid too. XD In the beginning I forgot how to power up my car LOL and then she had to show me.


Hell you passed. :laugh:

I think I barely passed on my 2nd try, lol. Thank God I had an old guy and I parked in an open area.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

tea111red said:


> yeah. i still like my cute car, even though she is old now and needs repairs.


 If it is a very common car and it's an older car, those repairs might be cheaper than you think if you find the right mechanic. This is one reason why people should always try to buy a very popular car. When it's as common as dirt it might be boring but parts will always be plentiful. One thing people often don't factor in when they're thinking about cars and repairs is if there aren't that many mechanics who really know the ins and outs of their specific car. It limits the number of people who can actually do the repair the right way. There seems to be a lot of dishonest people working on cars and they won't always tell you they don't know how to fix your car the right way. So they just tell you what they will charge to fix it and you pay them and you have no idea they don't actually know about this one little quirk your car has that makes the repair tricky. Probably at least half the time when that happens, the repair fails sooner than it would have because there was a trick the mechanic didn't know about to getting it right.

When your car is super common (even if it isn't a reliable model) mechanics can compare notes and they learn all the quirks and the different ways things can go wrong because they know they're going to be working on that model a lot.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

DrKitty said:


> Ayyy I got my driver's license today. I can't believe I passed the road test. lmao XD


:boogie :boogie :boogie Awesome!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

WillYouStopDave said:


> If it is a very common car and it's an older car, those repairs might be cheaper than you think if you find the right mechanic. This is one reason why people should always try to buy a very popular car. When it's as common as dirt it might be boring but parts will always be plentiful. One thing people often don't factor in when they're thinking about cars and repairs is if there aren't that many mechanics who really know the ins and outs of their specific car. It limits the number of people who can actually do the repair the right way. There seems to be a lot of dishonest people working on cars and they won't always tell you they don't know how to fix your car the right way. So they just tell you what they will charge to fix it and you pay them and you have no idea they don't actually know about this one little quirk your car has that makes the repair tricky. Probably at least half the time when that happens, the repair fails sooner than it would have because there was a trick the mechanic didn't know about to getting it right.
> 
> When your car is super common (even if it isn't a reliable model) mechanics can compare notes and they learn all the quirks and the different ways things can go wrong because they know they're going to be working on that model a lot.


yeah, my car is very uncommon and they don't even make it anymore so it's harder to find parts. what needs to be fixed costs in the thousands so saving up, on my salary, has been difficult. i've had other expensive stuff to save and pay for, too. i have been needing to get it fixed for 5 months and have been driving someone else's car to work and for errands. some woman ran into this person's car recently while I was driving it (they were found at fault, luckily) and now that car needs to be fixed. isn't that wonderful? ha.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

DrKitty said:


> Ayyy I got my driver's license today. I can't believe I passed the road test. lmao XD


Congratulations.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

I'm learning to drive at the moment. I think I've had about 13 lessons so far and hopefully I will be ready to take the practical test after 20. I still need to pass my theory test aswell.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I bought myself a secondhand car in 2016*

cos Xmas was worst ever, my car didn't work

travelling 75 miles to see my only family left - my Dad aged 89
by train
unable to bring several gifts to make use of his new HD TV. xBox360, MacBook
and couldn't carry all clothing gifts for me.

I've got deeper in debt over a car costing £500+ the £915 service and more tax & insurance premium £800

No use for my car because died this year

My trouble in life is not caused by SA

other people who make mistakes t


----------



## ronaldjshine (Jul 31, 2016)

had a moped at 18

had a motorcycle at 19

had a car at 21

car was hard. had no one to teach me. and no car to practice on. i ended up hiring a tutor, like you, to teach me the likely dmv road test route. passed it on the 2nd or 3rd time. then i bought a used car and learned how to drive. 

i think the most important thing to keep in mind is that it's a mechanical skill that you need to put a lot of hours into to understand how much turning the steering will affect your angle, knowing how hard to brake, and knowing where your car fits in terms of parking or squeezing into a parking stall. but also remember there are less intelligent and people with less spatial awareness that passed the test before you... so jsut keep practicing... you're supposed to suck for now.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

I drive into that great unkown breathing fire, armed only with a small Subaru and a trusty bottled water by my side, in search of meaning in a world bent on forcing me to the shoulder. But I shall not yield!! I shall go forth with great gusto into that lime green light.... and I shall win!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wife :banana


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Yup, 3 of them and they're 28, 28, and 30yrs old. No shame.


----------



## overthinker94 (Aug 26, 2016)

i dont drive, i never really felt a need to because i knew id have to pay insurance and i dont really honestly have anywhere to go so theres no point really. I'm learning how to take the bus and im fine with that for now.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

yeah


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@DrKitty

You're welcome.


----------



## crashburn1975 (Aug 26, 2016)

*Yes, although I'm a late starter!*

I think that driving is really good although I understand your being nervous. I was quite nervous too although thankfully I passed my driving test first time.

It's not that difficult really and you will pick it up once you've had a few lessons.

Driving is also nice in that it gives you freedom in your own space and it's nice to get out and about.

I wish you the best of luck, you will be fine.



DrKitty said:


> Do y'all drive a car? Or are y'all learning to drive? If so, how is it? I'm currently learning how to drive and it's difficult as I get nervous easily.


----------



## crashburn1975 (Aug 26, 2016)

oh hey! That's really good news. So glad you passed. I'm sure you are going to have lots of nice driving experiences. It's great being behind the wheel and the longer you drive the more experience you will gain. Best of luck and have a nice weekend. :wink2:



DrKitty said:


> @crashburn1975 Thanks!!! I just passed the road test actually.  I was pretty nervous lol but I tried to remain calm. My boyfriend says that if you don't remain calm you will make more mistakes.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Nope~ I don't mind catching buses and walking really xD


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Congrats on getting license! 

It wasn't easy getting my license. Probably the biggest obstacle I have overcome. Had a friend and my brother teach me. I live in a small town and it's pretty much mandatory. There are no other means of transportation. One day I just decided that I'm tired of relying on others for rides and studied hard to take the test. Huge relief when I passed and gave me much more freedom 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Public transportation or Uber. No car.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

I love driving. It's the one thing that helps with my anxiety. I'm not sure if it's because I have to focus and so I forget about my anxiety or what, but I could drive for hours on end.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

DrKitty said:


> @crashburn1975 Thanks!!! I just passed the road test actually.  I was pretty nervous lol but I tried to remain calm. My boyfriend says that if you don't remain calm you will make more mistakes.


That's true - if you start panicking you tend to do alot of silly things because your mind starts racing. Drive heaps on quiet roads and work your way up to the busy highways and peak hour traffic. The more you do it, the more comfortable you will get. Goodluck with it! :grin2:


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes it the only thing i enjoy right now


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*perfect!*



jsgt said:


> Yup, 3 of them and they're 28, 28, and 30yrs old. No shame.


on my 4th

all have got better, slighty unordered

irrespective of age, value or reliability, each had a life
like every job & girlfriend I'm loyal and trustworthy. No back turner

experience is a gift. 1st Peugeot I was warned of head gasket, to sell it, saying it was fine. That's a tip I can trust! I made £ with eBay, and the 2nd bought almost new & sold. 3rd, advice from girlfriend selling to me, cheap, warning of upcoming repair costs. Worth paying years later. Only car to reach end-of-life

4th a bit better, despite servicing costs... worried of its sellability or grinding to a halt


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

Yes, but I absolutely hate driving. I hate having to drive anywhere that's more than 20 minutes away.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Yeah. Somewhat surprisingly, I find it to be really quite easy and actually relaxing; depending on the car I'm driving. My mum's car, a V6, takes more effort to drive than my driver's ed car, a four cylinder with electric steering.

Anybody who drives with me claims that I generally brake too late and approach intersections too quickly for comfort, which I find odd because it feels just right to me. I just want to get by at a decent clip but everybody tells me to slow down and chill. I guess, if anything, I'm overly confident and aggressive on the road. LOL.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Never drove a car in my life. Ride my bike between 75-150 miles a week and am getting into bike touring. Might ride again from south Florida to Key West and back again in a few months, but not sure. I'll probably never drive a car, but who knows.


----------



## Riff Raff (Nov 25, 2016)

I do have a valid drivers license > but I do not have a car at the moment. 
3 years ago I got into a bad car accident and my car was destroyed in the accident 
I have not had a car since then. 

BUT the good news is I am planning on getting a car within the next 2 months 
so I will be driving again soon 

Most of my life I always had cars and did a lot of driving 
so the past 3 years not having a car has been very different for me 
but again > soon I will be driving again and will be very happy to have that in my life again 

life without a car can be rough.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

When I'm not at work stuck with doing paper work for returns my job requires me to go out and do sales, so yeah I drive, alot. I drive the work van, and my own personal vehicle.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm older so I've driven for many years since I was sixteen and driven lots of cars/trucks and lots of places. I live in Sugar Land TX which is a suburb of Houston TX. For you non USA guys, Houston is the fourth largest city in the US after NY, LA and Chicago. It's BIG and there's lots of traffic, freeways can be 6 or 7 lanes across. 

These days I stay in the suburbs, where I'm comfortable driving. I use to drive further afield, and into Houston, but it always made me nervous. When my kids were small I said as soon as they put a Toys-R-Us in Sugar Land I'm never getting on the freeway or going into Houston again. We got our toy store, and I mostly stand by my pledge. I always cringe when it is suggested maybe I could pick up someone at the airport or the like (50 min drive on freeways right through the main part of town. aack).


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

littleghost said:


> It's BIG and there's lots of traffic, freeways can be 6 or 7 lanes across.


You mean going in one direction? That's crazy! Most up here in my area is 3 and I'm petrified of that!

Because my job requires me to drive a lot, it seems people always nominate me to drive to the city but I tend to refuse unless I absolutely have to, what they don't understand is most of my driving is just in the countryside, so its pretty easy. I'm scared of cities and being surrounded by a gazillion cars, its just too much to keep track of for me. I don't know what to call it, city driving anxiety?


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

Excaliber said:


> You mean going in one direction? That's crazy! Most up here in my area is 3 and I'm petrified of that!


Yes, in the city there can be six lanes going each direction, and there are always exit only lanes and lots of on ramps and the freeways split, so you've always having to change lanes.

In my suburb the main highways have 3 lanes each direction. It's much easier.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Been driving since 1988. Have driven millions of miles and many, many different cars and trucks through the years.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No, I have to rely on someone else to drive. My anxiety is too high to drive.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yes. been told I'm.pretty good at it. its surprisingly easy as someone else said.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I drive my mom's old minivan around, I can fit 6 girls in it. Picking up sorority chicks, cruising down main street town square. My friends think it's all a joke, but the jokes on them bishes!


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

Driving around locally doesn't bother me. But driving in a big city really makes me nervous. Too much traffic, not knowing where I am, and all of the on and off ramps and things make me very anxious. I went to a big city some time ago and had to cut the trip short because I kept feeling like I was going to get in an accident and be by myself far from anyone I knew.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Not only do I drive a car, I drive a GORGEOUS car. Well, *I* think so. Mmmmm mmm mmm.










^Just a google pic of course. I worked two years to afford this. Love this car. Sorry for the brag. I had to.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Unlike Hillary, I have driven a car in all the years since 1996. It's a 2014 Chevy Impala that I would like to replace with a 4x4 SUV, or possibly a pickup.

Sadly, things like a Chevy Tahoe are obscenely expensive, starting at $47,000 and going up to $70,000. No way in hell do I want to pay that much. Though I do want something that will get though any snow storm WI can throw at me.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*How new is your car?*

everyone buys cars fresh from factory

good value?

my 4 cars were old. 2nd was 6 months old. last 2 were 1997 & 1998 built.

who gets woo'ed to get the newest most expensive, prettiest, not matter what they are or what they do. just spend cos a flashy advert looks so fantastic!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not all the time. I don't think I could afford the gas and repairs if all I did was drive a car. Plus, when would I sleep?


----------

